# New in overclocking



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a p5gc-mx and core 2 duo e4400(2.0 ghz).....

When i go to the bios i can't find any setting to change clock speed or fsb...as they are grayed out and you can't change them

Does this mean some boards just don't offer these features:4-dontkno

Also i am thinking of buying asus p5kpl-am/ps and core 2 quad q9400(2.66 ghz) and i wish it to overclock it to 3.16 ghz or so(for gaming purpose).....can i do it? and also tell how to do it.....

plz write in detail....thanks


----------



## pmfabri (Dec 18, 2008)

First off, download and install the following utilities:
SpeedFan
CPUID CPU-Z
CPUID ClockGen

Then, you will have try to pick a working Clock Generator in the PLL Setup in ClockGen by trial and error. Write each one down and check them off one by one as you test them, because your system WILL hang on some of them. Once you find one that actually works, start slowly increasing your speed until your computer hangs. If it maxes out, but does not hang, u have reached an OC limit. Now carefully monitor your temps with speedfan: if it hits higher than 80, set all your fans on 100%. If your system hangs while OC'ing, try .1GHz less.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Is your pc custom built?

Or off the shelf?

Most of the shelf pc's will be not be able to be oc'd

Burrell


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

its custom built...........

@pmfabri---so this means i can overclock my cpu with this software and my mobo is not supported for overclocking....

will asus p5kpl-am/ps support it so that i can change the clock speed from bios??......also tell how to do it because i want to buy it with full assurance.

THanks


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

The likely hood is that if your mobo is not able to be OC'd in the BIOS, no software OC'ers will br able to either, you may have to buy a new mobo to be able to OC.

Burrell


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

that's what i am asking...will asus p5kpl-am/ps support it........if so...what settings should i change and by how much to overclock it to 3.2 ghz cause i am new in overclocking

P.S-I want it in detail.THanks


----------



## pmfabri (Dec 18, 2008)

burrell said:


> The likely hood is that if your mobo is not able to be OC'd in the BIOS, no software OC'ers will br able to either, you may have to buy a new mobo to be able to OC.
> 
> Burrell


My bios does not support OC either... it is a cheapo Onyx2, yet I can OC nicely with clockgen. I also did a pin mod to permanently change the speed to 2.2Ghz and I can raise it higher if necessary. Still, there is no such thing as support for OC. U may not have an option in the bios, but you should give ClockGen a shot.


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

it doesn't allow me to


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

MANAV

I would wait until you can get a new motherboard, even if you could find software capable of OC'ing your CPU doing it via the BIOS is much safer IMHO.

But that's personal preferance!

Burrell


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never use software to overclock because it can have really bad results just the same as flashing the bios through windows can.

Always do it in the BIOS, some boards don't allow you to because overclocking voids the warranty.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read this http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html and also read the hexus guide to overclocking.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> never use software to overclock because it can have really bad results ...


I knew i'd read that somewhere!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

burrell said:


> I knew i'd read that somewhere!


Software overclocking apps can read thing completly differently to the BIOS.

Take my motherboard for instance which is an Asus rampage formula, it comes with its own overclocking software which reads all the voltages and temps according to the software my voltages are .11 more than it really is for th cpu vcore and the cpu temp is 5 degrees higher than what the bios reports.

now if I were to overclock with that software I would either not get as high as could by doing it in Bios or it would cause me to over volt the cpu.

I have seen many other so called overclocking apps do the same thing and have had to replace peoples motherboards and cpus because they have used some software to OC instead of taking a bit of time and using their brains in the BIOS.


----------



## pmfabri (Dec 18, 2008)

burrell said:


> MANAV
> 
> I would wait until you can get a new motherboard, even if you could find software capable of OC'ing your CPU doing it via the BIOS is much safer IMHO.
> 
> ...


If he has to get a new motherboard to OC in the BIOS, might as well try to OC with software? The worst that can happen is your PC will hang and you will have to restart it. In fact, software OC'ing is _safer_ than OC'ing in the BIOS because the settings get *reset every reboot*. And by the way, whoever said not to update BIOS throuh windows, guess what? On a whole bunc of PCs, it is *the only way* to update the BIOS. The only PC I've seen that requires a bootdisk to update BIOS is an old OptiPlex that I _could never get to update_, because it would *hang as soon as it booted from the update disk*.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

pmfabri said:


> If he has to get a new motherboard to OC in the BIOS, might as well try to OC with software? The worst that can happen is your PC will hang and you will have to restart it. In fact, software OC'ing is _safer_ than OC'ing in the BIOS because the settings get *reset every reboot*. And by the way, whoever said not to update BIOS throuh windows, guess what? On a whole bunc of PCs, it is *the only way* to update the BIOS. The only PC I've seen that requires a bootdisk to update BIOS is an old OptiPlex that I _could never get to update_, because it would *hang as soon as it booted from the update disk*.


first of all overclocking is supposed to be a permanent setting not something that you have to do everytime you reboot.

second using apps to do it can cause very big problems with over volting.

third when you flash the BIOS you download the file to windows boot do the flash from within the BIOS doing it from within windows is bad idea because the various processes running in the background in windows can interfere with it and this is what can cause the BIOS flash to fail and if the BIOS flash fails halfway through you can end up with a dead computer and have to get a new BIOS if they board manufacturers make them. Some manufacturers class them as FRUs (field replacement units) but most don't.

Fourth it used to be the only way to flash the BIOS was from a boot disk but now you can do it from USB flash drives or by having the flash file sitting on your desktop but it should always be done from within the BIOS.

Fifth I have never come across a pc yet that can't be flash from within the BIOS, hint some need a special key combination pressed at POST for it utilize the flash program for instance ALT + F2


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

can't find my answer

THREAD CLOSED!


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

manav.kaushal said:


> can't find my answer


I struggle to see the question being asked.

Burrell


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

manav.kaushal said:


> can't find my answer
> 
> THREAD CLOSED!


I answered your question in post 10


----------

